

McDonald's manager reveals 'secret menu' - ourmandave
http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/21/living/mcdonalds-secret-menu-revealed-feat/index.html

======
yebyen
Was hoping against hope this was actually the Onion's (clickhole) version of
almost the same story.

[http://www.clickhole.com/article/5-secret-mcdonalds-menu-
ite...](http://www.clickhole.com/article/5-secret-mcdonalds-menu-items-you-
have-order-888)

Hint: absolutely none of these are anything you want to order. But they are
100% hilarious.

------
DaveWalk
While this is quite entertaining, what does it have to do with Hacker News?

~~~
bdevine
At a minimum, I'd guess that it goes directly to PG's concept of
"submarining"[0].

[0]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
DaveWalk
Good catch. I just saw another article her eabout "PR for startups," more
useful than anyone realizes.

>One of the most surprising things I discovered during my brief business
career was the existence of the PR industry, lurking like a huge, quiet
submarine beneath the news. Of the stories you read in traditional media that
aren't about politics, crimes, or disasters, more than half probably come from
PR firms.

